# CAFE Fall Auction!



## Six (May 29, 2006)

*RULES AND REGULATIONS:*
http://columbusfishclub.org/auction.php

*FLYER:
*

^^ Click banner for directions! ^^

Hope to see you there! 

Liz


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll try and make it to the auction Liz. No guarantees since I will be in the process of moving but I may need a break for the day 

I'll see if I can get a few Dayton/Cinci people up to the Auction too.


----------

